
Microsoft wins $927M Pentagon contract – Actual Statement - richardboegli
http://www.defense.gov/News/Contracts/Contract-View/Article/1035122
======
richardboegli
Reuters article here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13227511](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13227511)

